# Walther ppk .22 cal pistol



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Im thinking of getting a Walther PPK .22 and I am getting a small can for it. Has anyone on this forum ever own one? how are they with subsonic ammo and is there a fix for the 17 pound trigger pull on this pistol...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes I own one. It's from the 1980's and made by walther imported by interarms. I don't expect the new one by walther will compare. Mine has been a great firearm. I went thru a need to train hard in the 80's, and 22's were my way of going thru 300-500 rounds a week in practice. At that time I scored this ppk 22, a Munson Dan Wesson 22 pack, and a Colt Ace. I shot all of them routinely as I often carried a heavy 357 revolver, a 1911, and my off duty every day a ppk 380. 

It's been very reliable, but it has caught me shifting my hand too high and cut me on the back of the slide a few times....should have learned once. Mine works with "hotter" ammo then low end target ammo, and I don't have an answer for you on the trigger, but their is a ppk forum. They'll know.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ah the PPK slide bite! I get that from my Interarms 380 PPK. I have not shot the new 22 PPK's but understand they are not the 22 PPK's of old!
I have had 4 PPK'S 2 S&W and 2 Interarms. I liked them all but the Interarms versions I like the best and I sold my S&W versions. Another option you may consider
is a Walther TPH which is like a baby PPK. TPH comes in 22 or 25 and is very small but operates and even looks like a PPK. I had an Interarms TPH for years and loved 
it and like a dummy I sold it and now I wish I had it back!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a colt walther 1911 .22 and I was messing with a suppressor and I found that even the 
hot ammo becomes subsonic in a short barrel. It just doesn't have the time or length for 
enough burn time to reach sonic speed. 
The same ammo that was quite in the pistol with the suppressor cracked like a .22 
in my rifle using the same suppressor

I had bought like 4 different kinds of sub- sonic ammo to play with turned out to be a wast of 
money. One cool thing was some stuff in a red box called Blei-Rundkopf in a red box
it "chirps" like a bird when fired through a suppressor.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why do you need a can?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

for just a wee bit more (like 650) you can go to Simpsons firearms (an online dealer) and order a PP in 22. All steel.

Are the new PPK/S ok? Probably depends on what you want to use them for. Erma/Excam/American Arms sold a very similar gun back in the 80's/90's and I've owned several. All worked fairly well and I still have one.

If you must have the PPK size, you can still - once in a while - find an FEG SMC in .22. These are pretty faithful copies of the PPK/PPK/s with a steel slide and aluminum - not Zinc - Frame.

Good luck


----------

